# I think I have a bug on my Mac



## tomasrubeck (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Hope you are well.

I have a Mac PowerBook G4 running 10.5.8 I am having problems getting on the net on some sites? The problem has got gradually worse through the evening...and I think I might have a bug if that is possible? When I try to get onto the net eg myspace I get my home page and then the Mac wheel starts spinning for ages and then it crashes. The same thing happens on other sites too. That is I can't get past the home page, and everything either crashes or freezes.

I bought and downloaded some software from the net yesterday and I think it has caused the problem.

Really hope you can help.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Almost sounds like a memory problem. make sure you are running the newest version of Safari....


----------

